

Ask HN: chromium vs chrome - _nato_

I am not that persnickety, but I thought it would be cool if everything I did w/ browser was not somehow channeled back to google. It was my understanding that chromium does not do this. Is this true? How can it be true? Thanks HN!
======
joshschreuder
See here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_(web_browser)#Differen...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium_\(web_browser\)#Differences_from_Google_Chrome)

In particular: "RLZ tracking when Chrome is downloaded as part of marketing
promotions and distribution partnerships. This transmits information in
encoded form to Google, e.g., when and from where Chrome has been downloaded.
In June 2010, Google confirmed that the RLZ tracking token is not present in
versions of Chrome downloaded from the Google website directly or in any
version of Chromium. The RLZ source code was also made open source at the same
time so that developers can confirm what it is and how it works"

More details here: <http://blog.chromium.org/2010/06/in-open-for-rlz.html>

Plus Chromium is open source, so you're free to check that it doesn't transmit
to Google yourself.

